# Brown Algae Help



## Matt H (10 May 2012)

I am having some very annoying algae issues. I think I have brown algae but not 100% sure. It keeps covering my stem plants and decor and no mater how often I brush the stuff off it reappears it also covers the glass. My set up is as follows:

50lt
18w compact light – 10 hrs a day
Interpet PF1 filter
I currently add 2ml of Easycarbo + 1ml Profito daily and do a 30 to 40% water change weekly.

Here is a pic of the Algae sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Antipofish (10 May 2012)

How long has the tank been set up ?  It looks very much like the stuff I had for the first couple of months in mine.  I changed my maintenance regime and cleaned the tank a lot more thoroughly (shaking the stems and getting right in around the roots with the gravel vac to pull out all the crud) and touch wood it seems to have gone away.


----------



## Matt H (10 May 2012)

It has been runnin for about 5 months now. I have done 2 water changes this week and does seem to have reduced the amount on the decor and the substrate but the plants just look a mess.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 May 2012)

Hello,
      You probably need to at least double your EasyCarbo dosing. You also need to add a nitrogen and Phosphate source since Profito is only Potassium and trace element mix.

Cheers,


----------



## sWozzAres (11 May 2012)

Hard to say but it looks like staghorn algae. Squirt some easycarbo on it and see if it changes colour the next day.


----------



## GHNelson (11 May 2012)

Hi
Too much light reduce to 5 hours a day for newish set-ups.
hoggie


----------



## Matt H (3 Jun 2012)

Just a quick update have reduced the lighting but still having issues it total covers the plants. I have now got some tpn+ to use with easycarbo could someone kindly suggest what dose I should be using for both tpn and easycarbo?


----------

